# Ambient Compositions



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1io47Le9Z95IsVJsa29bKiLKy_6Z0O-Oz/view?usp=sharing
Ambient piano + drone/distortions

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K9y081uiFaQJ5r0N6rlkLBCe3YhCcUlE/view?usp=sharing
Ambient Electronic

feedback is appreciated. I experimented with various recording techniques.


----------

